# I used to have a daughter



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I am just feeling real sorry for myself. I thought my daughter and I were close but I guess not. After 3 weeks of not hearing from her I call her and she's too busy to talk. So I wait a day without a call and text her and ask her if she's mad at me. She texts me back that she's busy.

Her and hubby bought a large camper and took a trip to her inlaws. Which is fine. But she never told me, I saw it on facebook. I've never been jealous of anyone or anything, yet I find myself feeling angry and upset that she's with them and not me. And she never told me she got the camper or was going on a trip. And she's too busy for me. 

I may have to accept the fact that I have moved down the list of her priorities. Like I said I'm really feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

This is really sad Karen. Maybe she's just enjoying her new found freedom with her camper lol. I'm sure she's gonna come to a point where she realizes she misses the closeness with her mom. Does she have any kids?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Sem,I don't know what to say to you.I don't know you or your daughter but if she and her husband bought a camper and took a trip,maybe she was too busy getting everything and everybody ready to go see grandparents.Does she see her in-laws much?I can just imagine how it hurt to find out via facebook but maybe she thought it might hurt you if you knew she was going to visit in-laws,so she just avoided you for a minute.I know I did that a few times to my own mother.Please don't sit there thinking the worst and getting upset,it won't help the situation and can cause health problems.By the way,how's your horse?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

She called me today. It was a pleasant phone call. At some point I'll think of a way to nicely say that I'd like to hear her adventures from her and not from facebook .


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> She called me today. It was a pleasant phone call. At some point I'll think of a way to nicely say that I'd like to hear her adventures from her and not from facebook .


That's what I would do. I would also ask her when she plans to come visit you in that new trailer.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Reading that she called you made me feel alot better today. I believe as parents, we all deal with what happened to you. It reminds me of this great song:


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That's a terrible song! Always made me feel sad. Yes I was upset that the camper and the trip were on facebook. I found out about the trip because her SIL asked what day they were coming. So I said to her we should like call eachother once a week even if it's just for a few minutes. She says there can't be that much to talk about. So I say I feel like we're drifting apart. At least I "planted the seed" for her to think about. I told her I found out about your camper and trip on Facebook. Well, at least she knows what my feelings are. 

My horse? I am signed up at the new place that I used to board at before this one. I had left because of words with the owner's daughter. I told her that was stupid and I should have just argued it out. 

I dropped off a letter for the owner and Husband saying that I enjoyed keeping my horse there when his wife was running the place. And more or less it just doesn't feel like a good fit anymore. I also mentioned that he still owes me about $2k, but he's an honorable guy so I'm sure we can work something out.
I'll be moving on the 15th. Just so happen the best daytime stall in the barn was available for me just to take. Since my horse was there for 4 years, she'll feel right at home. A lot of her horse buddies are still there. 

Havasu, you may be right. First there was empty nest syndrome. Now there's this. She'll figure it out.

Austin, thanks for asking. 
Out of 11 pastures, one has no shade and she really made a stupid move there, and now I have to pay $100 a month more for a stall because she's too stupid to move my horse into the shade? Not to mention I didn't want to think this but she probably thought no one would notice her shuffling particular horses to the front. But it didn't work and those horses didn't get along. So she had to do more shuffling. And this has gone on for 6 months.

I'm glad I'll be back at the old place. I know a lot of people. I know the manager. Trail is across the street. Two teens had moved to California and I had been friendly with them and now they've come back as adults! Not to mention the whole stable area is covered with shade trees. 

I will be glad when this is all over.


----------



## kgb6days (Apr 1, 2016)

This makes me sad. My daughter and I talk at least once a day - nothing special, just hey, what's up. I would be heart broken if that changed. And I think the feeling jealous is pretty darn normal - I'd feel the same way. It's hard. I will give you a suggestion that would have worked on me if my dad had used it. Maybe just call her regularly and say hey what's up. Nothing heavy, and keep it short. Don't try to lay on the guilt trip cause that will sure push her away. I'm hoping things get better for you

Kristy


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Kristy, that's probably the best idea. Thanks!


----------

